# Grand River



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I want to head up to the Grand on Tuesday and i have never been there before. Where is a good place to start?


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

the best place to start fishing the grand is out on the long wall at the lighthouse. my buddy was there today after the browns game .he fished one hour but didnt get any hits but he saw at least eight nice steelies caught. spoons and spinners and minnows .


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the walls are the only things producing right now. there's fish in the rivers, but they're not taking any flies I toss their way. and that seems to be the consensus.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I have been to the wall alot and always do well there.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

KISS event hit the wall yesterday. From the sounds of it, lots more action on the evening bite than in the morning. 

Not a hole lot of action at the lighhouse, but the breakwall leading up to the lighthouse has been doing decent.

flash-------------------------------------------out


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

seen about 20 fish caught in the morning... we each got nice ones and lost a few they are in the river...this was on tuesday...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish they would come in the river. out on the lake spin fishing isn't as fun as fly fishing to me.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Like Dan said, there are some in the river. This rain will surely bring more in.

Dan, where's the pics of your fish?


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

how exactly do you get to the long wall? i think i need to give this a whirl.


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

here are the pics of the fish me and danadelman caught i also have another from the one when we went yesterday. but i havent put it on my comp yet.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome pics and some great steelhead. How big was that second fish looks like a good 30 inches. I am hoping to get out this weekend gonna maybe mess around a bit here ashtabula they are in the river but its so low right now even with the rain. In the pictures how far from fairport where you? Haven't fished the lower stretches of the grand in awhile. Are you still able to get to the oil slick hole? Thanks for the info and keep up the good work.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish, did you use a fly rod or casting.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice, I like the old sewing machine body sitting on the old brick thing. that hole coughs up a lot of old stuff. theres fish around there, but until the last couple of days theyve been inactive as far as catching them go.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

casting spinners and spoons in the deepest water we could find...


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Noone really answered my question, where is the best place to fish IN the river?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

ummmm.....well........

I will assume you have this map?

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/grand.pdf

I doubt someone is going to give you an exact spot to go find fish at. These locations on the map might be your best best. 

Using Google Maps, Google Earth, Mapquest, etc.. should get you to some access spots to where you can find some fish.

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice pics Dan and Love2troll, gratz on the fine catches.

Ben, those ODNR maps are an excellent resource, thanks for reminding folks about them.


----------

